# Woot! - Priemere for $59.99 with no contract!



## mask2343 (Jan 6, 2003)

I was about buy the $99 Priemere on Tivo.com with a 1 year contract. Then I saw this first thing this morning! Woot! No contract and the 12.95 monthly plan! This way, if I hate it, I can just cancel and sell the box.

It's refurbished but has a 1 year warranty. Anyone have experience with a refurbished Tivo?

http://sellout.woot.com/

Woot!


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

Also discussed here:

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=462650


----------



## magnum68 (Aug 22, 2004)

Not a bad price. I just ordered one. Don't really need it cause I have 2 Premieres and 2 S3s. I'll just keep it as a back up.


----------



## Leon WIlkinson (Feb 13, 2000)

magnum68 said:


> Not a bad price. I just ordered one. Don't really need it cause I have 2 Premieres and 2 S3s. I'll just keep it as a back up.


Doing the same for now, might gift it later.


----------



## pdhenry (Feb 28, 2005)

Who says no contract?

Betcha that there's a 1-year commitment, if you want to use it.


----------



## csm10495 (Nov 15, 2008)

Just ordered one, awesome deal, i'm just going to buy lifetime right when i activate it. Hopefully it will be $299 cause of multi TiVo discount..


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

csm10495 said:


> Just ordered one, awesome deal, i'm just going to buy lifetime right when i activate it. Hopefully it will be $299 cause of multi TiVo discount..


I know this for sure you can get the $12.95/month BUT if you get the correct CSR you may be able to get:
PLS for $399
PLS for $299
PLS for $199
Xfer to your $6.95/monthly rate
Xfer to your $9.95/monthly rate
TiVo is like a lottery now, get the correct CSR and on-duty supervisor and you may be offered one of the above options. You can't do this before you get the TiVo because if you do get a good option you must put it on your TiVo then, coming back later even with a case number may only get you "the CSR made an error sorry" 
Great way to do business, does this beat the old $150 rebate that existed on the Series 2 model 540 ?? I though so, but I don't know anymore.


----------



## orangeboy (Apr 19, 2004)

Sold out. 1800 sold in less than 22 hours. Wooters will woot.


----------



## synch22 (Dec 30, 2003)

orangeboy said:


> Sold out. 1800 sold in less than 22 hours. Wooters will woot.


i had one in the cart but for some reason i dont believe the unit will qualify for MSD Lifetime service @ 299$, call me crazy.


----------



## E94Allen (Oct 16, 2005)

I just ordered one too before it got sold out but anyway I am little bit confused what's difference between woot.com and sellout.woot.com?


----------



## Len McRiddles (Dec 21, 2002)

csm10495 said:


> Just ordered one, awesome deal, i'm just going to buy lifetime right when i activate it. Hopefully it will be $299 cause of multi TiVo discount..


I thought refurbished units were not eligible for the multi Tivo discounts.


----------



## pdhenry (Feb 28, 2005)

Len McRiddles said:


> I thought refurbished units were not eligible for the multi Tivo discounts.


Refurbs bought directly from TiVo are activated at the non-discounted rate upon shipment. That's not the case here.


----------



## Len McRiddles (Dec 21, 2002)

pdhenry said:


> Refurbs bought directly from TiVo are activated at the non-discounted rate upon shipment. That's not the case here.


Thank you for clearing that up!


----------



## shwru980r (Jun 22, 2008)

I wonder if these are mostly $99 units that were returned when the buyer discovered the only plan available was $19.99 per month.


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

synch22 said:


> i had one in the cart but for some reason i dont believe the unit will qualify for MSD Lifetime service @ 299$, call me crazy.


You are crazy for passing this up, they are eligible for the MSD rate. the deals.woot discussion on this has many posts from people that were told by tivo cs that they are not part of the 19.95/mo only plans and are eligible for the MSD. I know that last statement is virtually meaningless, but many that posted the information were originally told otherwise but were then given the correct information after escalating their query.


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

pdhenry said:


> Who says no contract?
> 
> Betcha that there's a 1-year commitment, if you want to use it.


Not if you can use the 'change service number' option that has been put back on tivo.com. That's what I'm hoping for, a premiere at $6.95/mo. If that doesn't work, I won't have any problem paying the $9.95 rate with a year commitment. If that don't work, $12.95/mo is more than I want to pay, but I won't piss and moan about it.


----------



## orangeboy (Apr 19, 2004)

scandia101 said:


> Not if you can use the 'change service number' option that has been put back on tivo.com. That's what I'm hoping for, a premiere at $6.95/mo. If that doesn't work, I won't have any problem paying the $9.95 rate with a year commitment. If that don't work, $12.95/mo is more than I want to pay, but I won't piss and moan about it.


I think I read a post that the Premiere TSN's aren't accepted in the 'change service number' app... :down:


----------



## pdhenry (Feb 28, 2005)

scandia101 said:


> Not if you can use the 'change service number' option that has been put back on tivo.com.


Got it.

I plan to continue using my TiVoHD that's at $6.95, but I'll probably just get PLS for this new one.


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

orangeboy said:


> I think I read a post that the Premiere TSN's aren't accepted in the 'change service number' app... :down:


These refurbs would have to be listed by TSN in the system as not being restricted to the current 19.95 plans, so maybe it will accept the TSNs from these units, maybe not, but that doesn't mean the same thing can't be done by having a csr do it.
I guess we'll just have to wait and see.


----------



## ctorg (Mar 11, 2006)

Any buyers not wanting it? Missed the deal and looking. Haven't found any other deals...may have to wait for the next deal.


----------

